# Fox News reaches highest viewership in network's history, topping MSNBC, CNN in 2020



## Jim_S RIP

FOX NEWS CHANNELPublished 3 mins ago
Fox News reaches highest viewership in network's history, topping MSNBC, CNN in 2020
By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News

https://www.foxnews.com/media/highest-viewership-network-history-msnbc-cnn-2020

Fox News Channel continued its cable news domination in February, reaching its highest viewership in the network's 23-year history.

FNC has been celebrating a 44-month consecutive streak as the most-watched network on basic cable and a 218-month streak as the most-watched cable news network, averaging 3.5 million primetime viewers and 2 million total-day viewers, according to Nielsen Media Research.

Among the most-watched cable news shows, FNC had 13 out of the top 15 on the list, including "Hannity," "Tucker Carlson Tonight," "The Ingraham Angle," "The Five," "Special Report with Bret Baier," "The Story with Martha MacCallum," "Your World with Neil Cavuto," "Outnumbered," "Bill Hemmer Reports," "Fox News @ Night with Shannon Bream," "Outnumbered Overtime with Harris Faulkner," "America's Newsroom" and "The Daily Briefing" with Dana Perino.

FNC also nabbed 14 out of the top 15 most-watched cable news shows within the key 25-54 audience demo.

"Hannity" has continued its reign as the most-watched cables news show, averaging 4.3 million viewers in February. "Tucker Carlson Tonight" averaged over 4 million viewers for the first time. "The Ingraham Angle" averaged 3.6 million viewers, making Laura Ingraham the most-watched woman host in cable news history.

"The Five" dominated in its early evening timeslot with 3.6 million viewers, well above its MSNBC and CNN competitors. "Special Report," anchored by FNC's chief political anchor Bret Baier, averaged 3 million viewers and "The Story," anchored by Martha MacCallum, averaged 2.7 million viewers.

FNC also fueled success during its weekend programming. "Justice with Judge Jeanine" secured the title of No. 1 cable news show on Saturdays, averaging 2.88 million viewers, followed by "The Greg Gutfeld Show" with 2.6 million viewers and "Watters World" with 2.5 million viewers.

Both of FNC's signature Sunday-morning programs also had their most-watched month in network history. "Sunday Morning Futures with Maria Bartiromo" landed 2.1 million viewers while "MediaBuzz" hosted by Howard Kurtz landed with 1.87 million viewers, doubling CNN's "Reliable Sources."

In the news-dominated month of February, FNC was the number-one news outlet among viewers during coverage of President Trump's State of the Union address and outdrew CNN and MSNBC during the Iowa caucuses and the New Hampshire primary.

Joseph A. Wulfsohn is a media reporter for Fox News. Follow him on Twitter @JosephWulfsohn.


----------

